# My firemouths



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Tonight my G/F and i swaped gifts and as part of my gift from her i got to chose a fishy! So we went down to Rogers to look (one of my fav stores). While i was there i saw these little 1 inch firemouths. So since they were so cheep my gf buoght me 4 of them. I hope to riase them and put them in my 50 gallon to breed once they are older.

Here are some pics of them:


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Cute little boogers, I had these as a kid, very underrated, gorgeous fish. Can't wait to see them grow up!


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Rogers is one of my favorite stores also nice fish.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah they are good there!! the fish are a lil beat up but time will heal them.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice color for the size I say. I had Firemouths when I first got into the hobby and loved them. Fun fish to watch always sifting through the gravel. Nice pickup!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys. yeah i love them so far.always moving and chasing and fun to watch.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

more pics:


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow O_O..................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

What camera do you have? Awsome pictures!!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i shoot a Nikon D60 with SB-600 flash.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

nice pictures, Peter


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

dam you are good with that camera.
nice pick up.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Wicked pics!!!

How much were the firemouths and were there many? I'm thinking of keeping some, now 
One of my favorites for sure!


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

The gill flaring is a cool behavior to get to watch  Nice fish


----------

